# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Pitsos] Προβλημα σκουριας σε φουρνο Pitsos

## bsiap

Γεια χαρα παιδια
Σημερα ανακαλυψα οτι στο πανω εσωτερικο μερος του φουρνου, δηλαδη πανω απο τις αντιστασεις, εχει μια τρυπα διπλα στο φωτηστικο σωμα η οποια εχει αρχισει και σαπιζει με αποτελεσμα να πεφτουν σαπακια στα φαγητα.
Ξερει κανεις αν αλλαζει αυτο το μεταλλικο περιβλημα του φουρνου?Ο φουρνος ειναι Pitsos 4-5 ετων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το πάτωμα υπάρχουν ανοξείδωτοι ψευδοπάτοι , τους πιάνεις με πιρτσίνια . τώρα αν μπορέσεις να κάνεις το ίδιο για το ταβάνι? (μόνο που στο ταβάνι θα εμποδίζουν κάποια στηρίγματα που συγκρατούν τις αντιστάσεις και θα πρέπει να το τροποποιήσεις.
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...huje2e0t3sero1

----------

bsiap (15-02-15), draco1 (22-12-15)

----------


## draco1

> Για το πάτωμα υπάρχουν ανοξείδωτοι ψευδοπάτοι , τους πιάνεις με πιρτσίνια . τώρα αν μπορέσεις να κάνεις το ίδιο για το ταβάνι? (μόνο που στο ταβάνι θα εμποδίζουν κάποια στηρίγματα που συγκρατούν τις αντιστάσεις και θα πρέπει να το τροποποιήσεις.
> http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...huje2e0t3sero1


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση θα την βγάλω από το έπιπλο να δω τι γίνετε ώστε να μην κάνω ζημιά αλλά και να έχω καλύτερη εικονα

----------


## soukos116

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση θα την βγάλω από το έπιπλο να δω τι γίνετε ώστε να μην κάνω ζημιά αλλά και να έχω καλύτερη εικονα


Επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα μπορείτε να μου πείτε παρακαλώ τι κάνατε?

----------

